# New Mice! 2 Females -- Heavy pic load



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got two lovely female fancy mice from http://fancymousehouse.com/# !~ One is a brindle and the other an agouti with white splashes. They've adapted well to their new home and have quite the personalities.
Anyways, onwards to the pics!

Since I can only attach five there will be more to come!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cuteies!


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

More pics of the girls <33333


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

Last batch! You can tell what each likes to do more. Reeses loves to eat, while Triscut will spend all day on that wheel!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

My babies have a wonderful home with Sarah! Oh my god, look at the beautiful pictures! They came out AWESOME!! They both look so happy!!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww they're lovely!


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

Liz at FMH said:


> My babies have a wonderful home with Sarah! Oh my god, look at the beautiful pictures! They came out AWESOME!! They both look so happy!!!


Yeeey! Thank you, I love them so much!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww they're adorable!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

For some reason I am terrible at photography, but anyway, I found these pictures on my camera and I thought I'd show you that they both have ruby eyes!















:lol: 
Your pictures seriously are amazing. I love the last one of Trixie so much!


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

Liz at FMH said:


> For some reason I am terrible at photography, but anyway, I found these pictures on my camera and I thought I'd show you that they both have ruby eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting! I noticed Trixie's but not Reeses. Aww, thanks! I LOVE that one too! <3333 She's a great model lol


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh and actually Triscuit is splashed chinchilla agouti. (She's ch/ch on the C locus I believe, based on her parents and the degree to which she looks chinchillated (is that a word? :lol. So lovely! <33


----------



## syoung088 (Aug 10, 2010)

Liz at FMH said:


> Oh and actually Triscuit is splashed chinchilla agouti. (She's ch/ch on the C locus I believe, based on her parents and the degree to which she looks chinchillated (is that a word? :lol. So lovely! <33


Oh! Very interesting!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

both them loveley, love the brindle one!


----------

